# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Suplantando y homenajeando

## BusyMan

A ver... esto se está desmadrando.

Nunca he entendido muy bien que la gente de nick escoja nombres de otra persona.

Está Marco, que tiene de nick Slydini... eso me puede gustar más o menos. Personalmente no lo entiendo y se me hace raro llamarle así porque no es Slydini, pero bueno... sabemos que no es el auténtico.

Luego se registró un tal Kayto... muchos pensamos que era Kayto, el de verdad, el payaso. Pero no... era otra persona. Tal vez sólo fue casualidad al ser nombres artísticos.

Hay varios casos más. Y ahora veo que se ha registrado alguien con el nick de magomigue... me parece exagerado y fuera de lugar.

No sé muy bien cómo explicarme y si tiene sentido lo que digo, pero eso ya casi es suplantación de personalidad.

Desde luego nadie se va a poner como nick Fernando Figueras sin llamarse así ya que yo no soy nadie... pero realmente no me gustaría.

----------


## YaGo

Supongo que la gente no se llega a pensar que a veces esos nombres de magos con los que se denominan a sí mismos llegan a estar en estos foros. Sino, se pondrían otra cosa, imagino.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Tomo nota para debatir, en el foro de moderadores, la posibilidad de impedir que se utilicen nicks que induzcan al error.

Y, sí, hay que ser muy hortera para llamarse Fernando Figueras.... alias 'Fefi'!   :Lol:

----------


## Jeff

Por si las moscas, me llamo Jeff en el foro, no por Jeff Mc Bride, sino porque asi me pusieron mis padres cuando naci.

Lo pongo aqui, no porque me siento aludido, sino que en meses pasado, he recibido un par de email preguntandome porque me creia Jeff Mc Bride (hasta me criticaron el pelo largo!).

Aunque esta todo aclarado con los emisores de dichos email, dejo aqui constancia por los posibles email venideros.

Ahora los que suplentan las identidad de los demas como Zarkov, O'Malley entre otros, no tiene perdon.... y este otro.. Ignoto! Donde iremos a parar!

Salud

----------


## ignoto

Debo aclarar que existe un foro en el que no puedo participar con mi nombre artístico porque hay otro usuario registrado con él y que se presenta como especialista en magia infantil.
Curioso.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola Fernando,

En mi opinión tienes toda la razón. Para mi no es ni mucho menos suplantación de personalidad, porque ellos no dicen ser magomigue, ni tamariz, ni nada...

Ahora bien, me parece RIDICULO que alguien elija ese tipo de nicks para registrarse en el foro. Como bien dice nuestro vecino Joaquin Matas, "al plagio lo llaman homenaje".

Y cuando un dia hagamos una quedada, imaginate las conversaciones: ¿Habeis avisado a Mago Migue?¿Va a venir David Copperfield?, creo que venia en coche de Juan Tamariz. RI-DI-CU-LO.

Esto de todos modos forma parte yo creo de la ola "horteramsn" que se adueña de los foros de forma inexcusable. Es preferible ponerse de nick Manolo o Julio antes que chimichurri23, caperucita19 o Busyman, pero a la gente le pirra usar ese tipo de nicks horteras.

Un abrazo.

----------


## ignoto

Desde luego es que hay algunos nicks que son mas horteras que un omaller en mallas.   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

> ...antes que chimichurri23, caperucita19 o Busyman, pero a la gente le pirra usar ese tipo de nicks horteras.


El de caperucita19 no pinta nada mal, pero sí, es verdad lo que decís.

----------


## Némesis

Aclaro que yo no soy el Némesis de verdad

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Aclaro que yo no soy el Némesis de verdad


Se veía a la legua: tú eres N*e*mesis y el otro es N*é*mesis...   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

> Que sepáis que alguien se está haciendo pasar por mi. Ese farsante es yankee mientras que yo soy inglés de pura cepa.


Se veia venir

----------


## shark

o´malley no es irlandes :Confused:  8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> o´malley no es irlandes 8-)


Has sido víctima de una manipulación intencionada por pare de los aterradores y malvados medios de comunicación. Nunca te fíes de la prensa.

----------


## ignoto

¿Shark no es un chanquete?

----------


## ignoto

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> o´malley no es irlandes 8-)
> 
> 
> Has sido víctima de una manipulación intencionada por pare de los aterradores y malvados medios de comunicación. Nunca te fíes de la prensa.



No es manipulación intencionada.

Se dice "homenaje".

"Homenaje" intencionado.

 :Lol:

----------


## shark

el chanquete es el numi de los peces, por favor, la duda ofende

----------


## ign

Menos mal que soy el único imbécil al que le gusta llamarse con la impronunciable palabra que es "Ign"...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MrKhaki

Estoy de acuerdo con Fernando (BusyMan) en el hecho de que deberían respetarse los nicks. De hecho ya ocurrió en el foro el hecho de que dos usuarios usaban nicks prácticamente iguales, y que daba lugar a confusión.

Es evidente que nadie conoce los nombres artísticos de todos los magos del mundo mundial. El  respeto por los nombres de los magos ilustres (aunque ya hubiesen fallecido) me parece lo más correcto, y no solo por lo absurdo que pueden resultar las conversaciones, sino por el hecho de que puede lugar a confusión cuando se citen juegos, efectos, o frases de dichos magos ilustres.

Los nicks, Miguel, se inventaron antes que el msn (a Dios gracias). Y gente como Fernando, o como un servidor, arrastramos dichos nicks desde hace ya unos cuantos añitos... (bendito IRC!!!). En mi caso concreto mi nombre real es _Sergio_, y ciertamente _mrKhaki_, como nombre artístico, me parece horrible... de hecho no lo uso más que en ambientes "informáticos".

Ahora bien, no me imagino registrado en ningún lugar auto-llamándome "Vernon", "Tamariz", "Ciuró", "Carrol", "J Blass", "Corinda" o derivados similares. Por honestidad, por respeto, y por claridad.  :Wink:

----------


## BITTOR

Si al final solo es cuestion de tener un poco de personalidad; Me ha hecho gracia el post de Busy porque precisamente a pesar de que ultimamente no tengo mucho tiempo para andar por aqui si que me fije el otro dia en el tal Magomigue y pense que era el verdadero hasta que lei alguno de sus mensajes y definitivamente era imposible que fuera el; y ciertamente me fije que nadie le habia llamado la atencion sobre el tema pero la verdad que no me parecio nada bien. Ademas de ser muy ridiculo coger nombres de magos famosos o de personajes de ficcion es como si quisieran adquirir esas caracteristicas que tanto valoran y que su personaje tiene; pero vamos que para gustos los colores, a muchos les sonara fatal mi nick que es mi nombre en vasco (Víctor) y a mi plin y eso que hay muchos Bittors por ahi, quizas debi ponerme Robert Reford.

Por cierto MrKhaki a mi si me gusta tu nick y como nombre artistico, que lo sepas paisano.

----------


## zarkov

> ...Ademas de ser muy ridiculo coger nombres de magos famosos o de *personajes de ficcion* es como si quisieran adquirir esas caracteristicas que tanto valoran y que su personaje tiene;


Supongo que no te parecerá mal que use un nick igual al nombre de un personaje del comic (ficción) cuyo uso tengo desde antes incluso de lo que decía Sergio, ¿no?

Ya sé, ya sé que no.

Es un tema de respeto, pero hay que pensar que aquí las cosas se dividen entre los que usan un nick que les gusta y los que usan un nick que les parece apropiado para este foro. Entonces creo que es cierto que hay que guardar las formas y darle valor a lo que hay que darle valor, pero también ser comprensivo con quien cree que simplemente _mola_ usar el nombre de alguien a quien admira.

¡Qué malos son los viernes, de verdad  8) !

----------


## BITTOR

Hay le has dado Zarkov; por ejemplo el chico que se ha registrado como Magomigue se llama Migue y seguramente no sepa que ya existe un Magomigue y esto hay que tenerlo en cuenta para no pagarlas con el. Mira al pobre Jeff lo que le han llegado a decir. Bueno que al final esto era un fenomeno del que todos nos habiamos dado cuenta y que nadie habia dicho nada; que los moderadores hablen sobre el tema y ya esta. Y respecto a lo de tu personaje de comic Zarkov si al personaje no le parece mal pues oye perfecto jaja, si al final el nombre poco importa, de lo que se esta hablando es de suplantacion de personalidad de alguien que se admira.

----------


## guilledc

Yo por mi parte me llamo René Lavand, pero me puse guilledc por Guillermo del Castillo que es mi nombre artístico.....   8)

----------


## Damael

> Menos mal que soy el único ****** al que le gusta llamarse con la impronunciable palabra que es "Ign"...


Es que tú en el fondo eres admirador de Ign*OTO*, y has suplantado la mitad de su nick  :P

----------


## Gandalf

Os advierto que yo soy el único y verdadero Gandalf. Se que hay uno por ahí que persigue hobbits y demás... No le creais, es un farsante.

Por cierto... como curiosidad diré que mi nick primero creo recordar que fue MAGOIVAN, que es mi nombre, pero como coincidía con el nombre artístico de otro mago y me confundieron un par de veces me decidí a cambiarmelo.

Oviamente no creí que hubiese ningún mago tan pretencioso que se pusiera el nombre artístico de Gandalf.

 :Lol:

----------


## magomigue

la cosa es que a mi me hicieron la cuenta, no me la hice yo. y no se si se puede cambiar o como se puede cambiar.si alguien lo sabe que lo diga.


un saludo.gracias

----------


## ign

> Iniciado por ign
> 
> Menos mal que soy el único ****** al que le gusta llamarse con la impronunciable palabra que es "Ign"...    
> 
> 
> Es que tú en el fondo eres admirador de Ign*OTO*, y has suplantado la mitad de su nick  :P



Como lo sabes...  8)  8)  8)

----------


## Kal-El

Comparto lo expuesto sobre usar como Nick nombres de magos famosos.

El nombre o nick marca la personalidad del actor y uno debe llevarlo con honor y dignidad, tal cual como el suyo propio.

No comparto el tema de honrar al los Grandes llevando su nombre, si me gustaria ser como ellos. Uno no puede ponerse de nombre Fantasio, Fumanchu, Copperfield, Lance Burton, Rene Lavand, Tharbell, Houdini...Hasta (miren lo que digo) Criss Angel o David Blane...

No podemos denominarnos aprendices o aficionados y usar esos nombres. Estariamos bastardeando. Tampoco siendo un profesional ya que ellos eligen muy bien su nombre artistico.

Pero tampoco dentro de este foro, (y creo que lo mismo pasa con todos los foros) no se podria poner de nick nuestro nombre. Por ejemplo: Carlos, Fernando, Marcelo, Alberto...sin que nos rebote el nombre como que ese usuario ya esta registrado...

A mi me ha pasado alguna vez con mi nombre real...Carlos = denegado; (opciones Carlos25987, Carlos784569....etc. Las denegue yo). Carlos Sanchez (idem), Sanchez Carlos (idem), Sanchez (idem)....Losan Chescar (y ya era una cagada... :evil:  :evil: ) Hasta que mi Hija me salvo con el Nick actual.

Por eso hay que agudizar un poco mas el ingenio...No discrimino, pero ¿Ustedes chatearian o cambiarian informacion con alguien que se hace llamar - como el ejemplo - Caperucita2564? yo creo que si no supiera que es mi hermano o mi primo...never in the p.u.t.a life.

Mi propuesta es utilizar el ingenio, muchachos. Uno no puede llamarse Mago Pepitito y pretender ser un gran mentalista...se entiende...respetemosnos tambien nosotros y respetemos lo que hacemos.  :Wink:  

Quiza el mio no le guste a nadie, pero... dentro de mis registros no hay ningun mago con ese nombre. :roll:

----------


## daniganyo

Mi nombre es Daniel Garcia, y es cierto...

----------


## juanete

Yo no tengo problema...no creo que halla otro estupido que se coloque JUANETE de nick  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

